# Wireless Connection Problems (MacbookPro



## swinzeler (Aug 25, 2008)

I am unable to wirelessly connect to the internet on my Macbook Pro. Airport shows an active connection (normally with 3-5 bars) but when I open a browser I'm unable to actually connect to the internet. I've basically tried every solution on this website: http://www.macmaps.com/WIFI1048.html#CHANNELS 
none of which have worked. I haven't tried connecting to my wireless network with any other laptop as my MBP is the only laptop I own. The router is a Netgear WGR614.
Could this be an issue with the router or modem? or is it an issue with my computer?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 25, 2008)

Are there any computers connected to the router with a wire?  Can those computers access the internet?


----------



## macbookair (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the exact same problem.  I have a netgear router, WGR614, that that is working fine for my desktop PC.  But my MacBook Air has problem with it.  The Airport utility shows that the laptop is connected to the router with the maximum bar, but I cannot connect to internet.  The airport utility also shows other wireless networks in the neighborhood.  When I connect (join) to my neighbor's network, which uses a Lynksys router, then everything is fine.  This means that the problem is with the router (Netgear WGR614) or some setting for this router is incompatible with the airport utility.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 23, 2009)

A lot of people have been having problems with Netgear wireless routers lately. What version of wireless security (if any) are you using? What version of the Netgear firmware are you running on it? What frequency is the wireless Netgear router using (a, b, g  or n)? What does your System Preferences->Network, Airport (in the left hand column), TCP]/IP  give you an IP?  Can you ping the router at all?

We to need know these things because we can not read your mind to help you.


----------



## macbookair (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.  Here are the answers to your questions: 1) Wireless security is disabled.  2) The router is Netgear WGR614v5 with the latest firmware update V1.09.  3) The setting for wireless mode is g and b. 4) For the IP it says: airport has a self assigned IP address and may not be able to connect to the internet, IP address is 169.254.4.255.  In this case I am not able to ping the router.  BUT this might be misleading and here is why.

I deleted all the airport and network (at least I think all of them, I am not sure) references in the preferences folder (under library) and rebooted the laptop.  This temporarily fixes the problem.  I get 192.168.1.1 as the IP address and DNS for the router and 192.168.1.4 as the IP for the laptop.  Then I can ping the router and I get internet connection.  But when I close the laptop and open it again at a later time, it automatically picks up my neighbor's router and when I change back (from the airport bar) to use the Netgear router (mine) the problem is repeated.  So deleting the preferences is just a temporary fix.

Here are other information   on the router settings:

- Get IP dynamically from ISP (which is Knology)
- Get DNS automatically
- Use default MAC address
- Security is disabled
- Wireless mode: g and b

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 24, 2009)

Open System Preferences->NetWork and at the top of the pane make a new custom Network with any name you want. Then at the bottom of the window hit apply". doing this does the Mac get the correct NetWork information now?


----------



## djackmac (Aug 24, 2009)

macbookair said:


> For the IP it says: airport has a self assigned IP address and may not be able to connect to the internet, IP address is 169.254.4.255.



This has nothing to do with the router if you are getting a self assigned ip from the modem. You need to reset both the modem and the router by unplugging both devices, then wait for a minute. After the minute has passed plug in the modem. Wait another 30 seconds and make sure the modem has fully started. Then plug in the router. After another 30 seconds has passed go into your routers config page and see if you have acquired a valid ip other than 169.254.x.x. 

Post back when you find out.

*EDIT:* Just noticed that the PC is getting on which means the modem is giving a valid ip to the router. I'd go with Satcomers recommendation and try a new location.


----------



## macbookair (Aug 25, 2009)

I created a new location and the IP address I am getting is 192.168.1.3.  I do have internet connection, but it is intermittent.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 25, 2009)

Have you tried resetting the Netgear router to see if that helps?


----------



## macbookair (Aug 25, 2009)

I didn't reset the router this time, but I have reset the router several times before to see if that was the cause of the problem.  I am led to believe that this is a problem specific to Macbook air (airport utility) and Netgear router.  My PC and other laptops using Windows operating system do not have any problem with the router and connect to the internet flawlessly.  I have also done speedcheck test from MacBook Air and a Dell laptop.  Dell laptop connects at about 3 mbs vs 300 Kbs for MacBook Air.  But when Macbook Air is connected through my neighbor's Linksys, I get about 5 mbs.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 25, 2009)

I say it's time you buy a new wireless router and can do up to wireless N if your router can only do up to the G speed. Your computer will be happy for it and you will be future proofed.


----------



## macbookair (Aug 25, 2009)

I guess that is what I have to do.


----------



## snapper67 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the same problem on a MBP, bought in Aug 09 to replace one from 2007 which did not have the problem.

The new MBP connects fine on other networks, but not mine at home, and other machines (including a 2006 iMac, my iPhone and a PS3) don't have problems connecting to the wireless.

This really seems to be a compatibility problem between the new Mac and the WGR614 (mine's a v6 provided by Virgin Media UK and I think the firmware is slightly modified but doubt that's significant).

System Profiler information:

  Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8D)
  Firmware Version:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.91.19)
  Locale:	ETSI
  Country Code:	DE


----------



## daletrit (Nov 5, 2009)

After ages trying to figure out why my new macbook pro wouldn't connect wirelessly to my new Netgear router I finally got it to connect. 

What I did was set it up as a *WPA2 Key* and changed the wireless channel to *8*. The reason why 8 is because its not used very oftern!  And now I finaly have a wireless connection with my netgear router =)

I retested this to ensure that it wasn't a luckily one off fix but when changing the channel back to automatic I got the stresfull timed out!!

So change it to a WPA2 Key and set the channel to 8


----------



## daletrit (Nov 5, 2009)

Just to note im also on Virgin Media and have the same Netgear Router Snapper67 =)


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update! 



For users on 10.6.1 a new fix has been introduced. A MacOSXHint hint of going to the folder /YourHardDrive/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ and deleting everything in that folder. Then right before a must do restart (to rebuild those files) and go to System Preferences (in your Dock)->network, and create a new Location (calling it "Automatic" again) and the top of the pane.. Then RESTART, this is important!!!


----------



## djackmac (Nov 5, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> For users on 10.6.1 a new fix has been introduced. A MacOSXHint hint of going to the folder /YourHardDrive/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ and deleting everything in that folder. Then right before a must do restart (to rebuild those files) and go to System Preferences (in your Dock)->network, and create a new Location (calling it "Automatic" again) and the top of the pane.. Then RESTART, this is important!!!



That looks exactly like the fix for the 10.4.11 update that hoses out network preferences. I've been using that method for about a year now to fix that particular issue. But it makes sense as it sets network preferences back to a clean slate. Usually you don't need to delete all of them but three of them that are involved with the network preferences.


----------



## snapper67 (Nov 6, 2009)

daletrit said:


> Just to note im also on Virgin Media and have the same Netgear Router Snapper67 =)



Thanks for the info.  Which firmware are you on?  I have the following in my router status:

Account Name	WGR614v6
Firmware Version	V2.5.21_2.5.21



daletrit said:


> After ages trying to figure out why my new macbook pro wouldn't connect wirelessly to my new Netgear router I finally got it to connect.
> 
> What I did was set it up as a *WPA2 Key* and changed the wireless channel to *8*. The reason why 8 is because its not used very oftern!  And now I finaly have a wireless connection with my netgear router =)
> 
> ...



I was on channel 6 - according to iStumbler (on my Tiger iMac because iStumbler is incompatible with Snow Leopard) there were no other networks on that channel - but I've changed to 8 for now in line with your suggestion.  Just changing the channel hasn't helped.  I see no option to make the channel automatic.

I can't see how to set it to WPA2 - my Netgear screen doesn't give me that option.  Maybe it's the version or firmware?  I did try turning off encryption entirely but that didn't solve my problem either, which suggests to me that it's highly unlikely the encryption settings are relevant.

Remember: I do get connectivity, it's just slow and unreliable.  If your problem was that you couldn't connect at all, it's most likely a different problem.


----------



## milno (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been experiencing the same issue, and so far I haven't been able to achieve a permanent solution. The problem connecting to the internet started after I had my I/O board replaced at my local Apple Store. When I brought my MacBook Pro home, it was connected to my wireless router (Airport Express), yet I could not connect to the internet. 

Under my System Prefs/Network it said, "AirPort has the self-assigned IP address 169.254.111.112 and will not be able to connect to the Internet."

So I searched around on the internet, and I tried numerous suggestions without any success (dis/re-connecting modem and router, toggling firewall on/off, etc.)

Then I finally found something that worked (as described here: http://aviflax.com/post/os-x-tip-dont-deny-incoming-connections-to-configd/):
(in Terminal): "sudo cp /usr/libexec/ApplicationFirewall/com.apple.alf.plist /Library/Preferences/com.apple.alf.plist" 

until my MacBook went to sleep. After that, it went back to "self-assigned IP address. I tried to type this command into the Terminal again, and it wouldn't work.

Then I tried this, and it worked:
Deleted the following files from Library/Preferences/System Configuration: 
 com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
 com.apple.network.identification.plist
 com.apple.smb.server.plist
 NetworkInterfaces.plist
 preferences.plist
Then reset the PRAM and NVRAM as illustrated here: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1379

this worked for most of the day (even after my MacBook went to sleep multiple times). Then WHILE I was surfing the net, out-of-the-blue, the internet suddenly stopped responding. I checked my network, and sure enough it was back to "self-assigned IP address"

I tried both methods above (that worked for me), but neither one works anymore. 

I have a Dell laptop, PS3, Wii, two iPhones and an iPod Touch that can all connect to my Airport Express wireless router without any problems. This leads me to believe that my modem and router are okay (?)

I live in a condo complex, and My MacBook Pro can successfully connect to the internet via all my neighbors that aren't putting up passwords on their wireless networks  It can also connect to wireless networks at other places that have passwords (work, friends/family homes, etc.) This leads me to believe that my MacBook is okay (?)

I have a feeling this has to do with having my I/O board being replaced, as everything was working fine before. Side note: the reason my I/O board was replaced was because the connection between the AC power cord and my MacBook stopped working. But before I call the Apple Store for some help, I wanted to reach out to see if anyone had some advice.

Mac OS X 10.6.4
Card Type: AirPort Extreme (0x168C, 0x86)
Firmware Version: Atheros 5424: 2.0.19.10
Locale: FCC
Country Code: US

Thanks!

--------

UPDATE:
I woke up this morning, turned on my Macbook Pro (it was shut down), and after booting up it automatically connected perfectly. When I shut down my computer the night before (just after my post above), it still wasn't working correctly. I didn't do anything except shut my computer down (which I did multiple times in an effort to try and fix things), so don't ask me why it has decided to work now. One thing to note: I'm connecting to the internet fine, but it's SLOW to fully load pages. When going to any web page, the browser will just sit there with no reaction except to say "Loading [webpage]" for a good 60 seconds. Then the page will suddenly appear somewhat quickly. All the information and images (seem to) appear on the page, but it will continue to load for about another minute before the page is fully loaded. This occurs for all sites and all my browsers (Firefox 3.6.8, Chrome 6.0.472.55 and Safari 5.0.2). Also my Gmail "Google Notifier" will often 'time out' while checking for emails, which it never did before. My internet is usually always pretty speedy throughout all times of the day, fully loading pages in seconds. My ISP is Comcast.

I haven't restarted, shut down, or allowed my computer to go to sleep yet (I need it connected in order to do work from home), but FOR NOW it's functioning (just slower than usual). I'll update if/when it goes out again.

It looks like this issue isn't a specific router or Mac device problem, as based on what I've read, it is/has occurred on various routers and Macs. So I'm assuming it has something to do with the software/settings/OS on the Mac (?)


----------



## CEMatt (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a Mac Pro 2.66 Ghz...no wireless stuff, just a Linksys modem.
I have been having this problem for a long time, since about the time I upgraded to Snow Leopard.
The problem with my setup is on startup or restart I get an incorrect IP Address assigned. For a while I could (in System Preferences/Network) renew the DHCP lease and get the correct IP address...then this quit working until I disconnected the Modem and plugged it back in. But lately this didn't consistently work either. I now have to shut down the computer, disconnect the modem, restart the computer, wait until it's completely booted, plug in the modem and then renewing the DCHP lease will allow the correct IP address to be assigned.
This is a real pain in the A$$.

I have a PC which I plug into the same modem and it never fails to connect.
I have Boot Camp on the Mac Pro running Windows 7 and it works okay.
I also run Windows 7 with Parallels Desktop and it never fails to work.
I have a partition with OSX.4 (Tiger) and it works okay.

But my Snow Leopard partition and a bootable backup Snow Leopard partition both consistently have this problem.

I have watched the forums for this problem and hoped to see a solution. I have about decided it has to be a problem with Snow Leopard.


----------



## CEMatt (Sep 13, 2010)

UPDATE:
I misspoke about Windows 7 connecting from the Parallels Desktop setup. It don't. Also I said my Tiger partition connected ok. It don't.

But, Windows 7 in Boot Camp does connect okay...as does my PC.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 13, 2010)

In System Preferences->Network pane, Advanced Button did turn off IPv6. Some people with older routers say this helps a lot.  Plus on your Linksys router what is the frequency it is broadcasting plus if it using any security protocol ? Also have you updating the firmware on that wireless router?


----------

